
Hack and Glitch Video Games on the Game Bender Console - magicseth
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/joylabz/gamebender-the-invention-gaming-system/description
======
magicseth
This game console is backed by Scratch, so kids can hack the games and add
"glitches" while they're playing it. It's made by the same team that made
Makey Makey.

